# Squat in Quad Cities (Iowa/Illinois border along the mississippi river) - Traveler friendly



## youknewtherisk (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a huge house to myself. If you are traveling through you are probably more then welcome to stay, i'd just like to talk to ya first. Send me a message and we'll talk.


----------



## youknewtherisk (Oct 15, 2010)

forgot to say it has electricity, running water (no hot water)


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe get better response in waystations?


----------



## next2myown (Jul 15, 2011)

why no hot water? come up with a thermal water heater. I can't go without a HOT shower... just can't!


----------

